# Focus Jam2 impression 44 lbs



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I've been testing ebikes here and there for the last 10 years and its been interesting but a work in progress. Last couple years, it's gotten interesting as the focus and engineering has really gone in.

Haven't tried the Pivot Shuttle yet but I should get a chance next week.

The Jam2 has been on my radar since it has a custom, built in battery. Capacity is 378 wh I believe. Then there's the option to purchase another external 356 wh battery.

This week has been good since I've been able to ride where I really haven't been before. Just fire roads from my house but I got an 8000 foot very steep ride in and had a bar of battery left.

Here's the weights with just the internal battery.

before, bone shtock jam 2 pro:








After wheels, saddle mod, with pedals









I'm geeking out on the weight just because all the other ebikes I've tried wer 52+ lbs and this drop makes a difference. It descends and corners like a bike.

https://www.focus-bikes.com/us_en/43249-jam-plus-pro.html
$6k bike


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

With the internal battery, I don't have to lug around 5 lbs that I don't need on the short, weekday rides. 

Then with the external battery, I can do the big weekend rides and ride from home. 10 mile traverse to the trailhead is not a problem.

System is not perfect as the two batteries don't talk to each other at all. But it's good to have the modularity option.

Shimano motor btw. The best I've tried to date.


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

How does the add-on battery work, does it just switch over once the primary is depleted?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the report. Interesting that more sensitive individuals can discern differences between Bosch, Yamaha and others while all those with torque sensors seem similar to me. Anyway, like you and several others, I'm waiting for a lighter bike even if it has a smaller motor. My rigid Scandium Niner with carbon fork, BBS02 and 52V, 6 ah battery is 35.5 pounds.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I've only taken my Bosch 500WH battery below 2 bars (out of five) one time and that was on a 3 hour ride with long climbs, so a ~375WH battery would work fine for me. 

I think the modular approach is much better than the current one taken by most manufacturers. I even think a 200WH battery increment would be better. Lighter weight, faster charging. Give me three battery slots, and let me decide whether I need 200WH, 400WH or 600WH for the day.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

fc said:


> With the internal battery, I don't have to lug around 5 lbs that I don't need on the short, weekday rides.
> 
> Then with the external battery, I can do the big weekend rides and ride from home. 10 mile traverse to the trailhead is not a problem.
> 
> ...


They are a sweet bike and makes good sense with the option of the additional battery. I've been eyeing this bike, along with the Pivot. Please give us your thoughts on the shuttle after you ride it. I'm kinda holding for a "E" Eviler following..


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the internal battery. Hopefully they didn't shave the weight in the wrong areas. My Levo is a tank but as long as the frame holds up I don't care. Last week I hit the bottom of the motor on a planted rock and the gouge sounded like finger nails on a chalk board. If it wasn't very thick right there I know it would have punched a hole right through. I see the trend on these is to go with 2.8 tires. I'll stick with the 3.0s. Great looking bike.
Cheers


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

justin70 said:


> How does the add-on battery work, does it just switch over once the primary is depleted?


It's not integrated and that's the biggest weakness. There is an umbilical cable and when that is connected, external battery is used. When it runs out, you have to disconnect the cable, power back on and it switches over. So crude but effective.

No battery anxiety.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice! Thank you for the honest review.

What did you think of the bikes suspension? Is it close to anything else you've ridden?


----------



## camus (Apr 21, 2004)

fc said:


> Shimano motor btw. The best I've tried to date.


Thanks for the review.

Have you ridden a Levo? I've test ridden the Shuttle with the Shimano motor and have owned my Levo for about a year. I much prefer the Brose motor in my Levo as it's quieter, the power is more natural yet seems more powerful than the Shimano motor.


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm trying to choose between the Focus and a Levo just now. It's all down to standover height. Test riden the levo today. Loved it BUT it's heavy. Waiting for the focus to become available. That looks like a medium focus. How's the standover height ? I'm 5'7" with a 30" inside leg. The medium levo fits well, but the focus seems better suited to my riding style and requirements.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbit (Apr 23, 2007)

One thing I found with the Levo's is to go against popular advice and size down if your height is within that band were 2 sizes suit. I'm 5.6 test rode a medium and it was a bit of a tank so took a punt and bought the small instead and it's so much livelier (in a good way) than the medium. The weight gives it stability rather than the wheelbase on a traditional bike.


----------

